
Just enough sales: tactics for closing when a free trial period is not enough - mrbbk
https://blog.reifyworks.com/just-enough-sales-tactics-for-closing-when-a-free-trial-period-is-not-enough-21b614a4409d#.20xyxejq7
======
mrbbk
What sales objections are you dealing with? Post here and I'll respond with
guidance!

